# Red Poo Lol



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hello fellas,

my piranhas have bright red poops. As beautiful as they may be...I want to make sure they aren't in any danger.

heres a thread explaining what I feed them http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/202976-feeding-cichlid-pellets/

any input will be greatful.

thanks!

farewell

-AJ


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Dont know about red but, I feed my rhom scallops and his crap is white.
I guess the color that goes in is the color that will come out!!


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

1rhom said:


> Dont know about red but, I feed my rhom scallops and his crap is white.
> I guess the color that goes in is the color that will come out!!


lol maybe.

perhaps ill eat some and see


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

stupid question....are piranhas eggs ever red? all their sh*t is little spheres


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

amazonjungle said:


> stupid question....are piranhas eggs ever red? all their sh*t is little spheres


are there a lot of them? Could be eggs.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

When i started feeding my fish mostly pellets they started have red poo nugs. Pretty sure its not a big deal.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

1rhom said:


> stupid question....are piranhas eggs ever red? all their sh*t is little spheres


are there a lot of them? Could be eggs.
[/quote]

there was crapload in one spot. kind of in a divet in the substrate.

who knows.
if its eggs theyll just do i again. I bought hikari gold so s'all good lol.


----------

